# Swank Minecraft Pads (Post your homes)



## Caius (Jan 26, 2011)

*Let's Talk About Minecraft*

Shush Jas0n I was serious about not liking certain aspects of the game. That I was dead serious about. No If's, And's, or But's.

First off I'm going to start off with a little story. When I was seven years old, a friend of mine on the block wasn't allowed to have friends over to his place, so instead of inviting us all inside for video games, we would all sit around his apartment door where he had a little twelve inch television and his NES, and watch him play Resident evil: Nemesis.

Now in case you don't know what that is (it was probably before many of your times.) You can be chilling out in any portion of the game, when all the sudden you'll notice that you're not alone anymore, aka NEMESIS BUSTS THROUGH THE WALL LIKE A PRO AND SCREWS UP YOUR DAY. Yeah, you can usually run away from him, but George decided it would be fun to shriek in absolute terror, play up the scene and make us all feel uncomfortable. From that time on, I have had a stupidly compelling fear of Zombies. 






Be quiet, this is a library.

Now, I'm also afraid of the dark which is another fear that's silly for a girl my age to have, but I get unholy levels of paranoid because of schizophrenia. It's not exactly the dark I'm afraid of, it's what comes out when you're in the dark. That terrifies me, and always has. I have to sleep with a light on, and there has to be someone else living with me at all times. 

Minecraft has decided to take my two greatest fears, and make sure I can't live them down. I'm stupid levels of blind as well, so when it becomes dark in minecraft I tend to find myself a nice little corner and cry in it. This time however, I didn't find any hordes of zombies or creepers running after me, and the only thing that was actually scaring me was the moans themselves, so I decided to start punching stone and see what came of it. 
I was hiding in a lava pit, and now, 20,000 blocks of destruction later, I have something to show for my fears. 






This is the entrance to my home, or as I like to call it 'the safe haven.' So far it's pretty wild, but I don't know where to go next with it. I'll probably end up punching walls till I find some coal. For the record I had just died, so in these screenshots you're not going to see any tools, doesn't mean I don't have them.






At the end of a few long corridors I made a nice lil balcony so I can stare off in the distance, including a staircase that leads down to flat land. I can chill out up here at night and not need to worry about things pestering me.






Leading up to the balcony is another set of stairs with a pretty cool waterfall that I made from a dungeon I wiped out. After that I closed the place off and kept the water. I figured since it was a spawn point I wouldn't take the chance of having any zombies or creepers paying me a visit. 






My favorite part of this place is that right past the main entrance is all my stuff. I have a huge box, a furnace, and my crafting table all set up side by side so I can access them quickly. I need to eventually make more of them considering the size of this place. 






What you'll notice though is that there's a little one block window that isn't exactly the safest when it comes to intruders. Now in minecraft most of your enemies are taller or wider than one block.. but what isn't is the animals that chill out during the day. They tend to run through this window aaaaand..






Free food and supplies whenever I need them, providing they can get past the lava. I plan on making more of these little windows, they make things loads easier. Now, I'm still pretty new to minecraft so I want to go over some things that will probably help out people still starting out.

- Day one should be spent gathering wood like your life depends on it. Once you have a good supply of wood, you should find yourself a good house or build one to start making supplies. 

- If you plan on having an underground place you'll want to craft a pickaxe first out of wood, and then when you have some granite move up to stone pickaxes, these will last you a pretty long time but you'll still go through them like a fat kid with a bag of m&m's. 

- You will have so much granite that you will want to claw your face. I'm serious.

- Once you have a safe haven and put most of your stuff in a chest, you don't really have to worry so much about dying, just go with the flow.

- Don't ever make a lava river in your safe haven. You'll fall into it more than anything else will. Trust me on this one.

- There is a minecraft thread on TBT. Read it. Inquiries there, awesome screenshots here.

Now let's see some other swank pads in minecraft.


----------



## Psychonaut (Jan 26, 2011)

i made a mighty duck in the multiplayer server.  no screenshots, though.


----------



## AndyB (Jan 26, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> i made a mighty duck in the multiplayer server.  no screenshots, though.


 
I can get you some if you want. 

Also, I'll probably do some more for a single player stuff soon.


----------



## Jas0n (Jan 26, 2011)

Poor Jamie, must suck to be scared of zombies and the dark when you're a video game addict, considering the obsession with zombies + darkness that video game creators have xD

Awesome little hovel though, though the random dirt frustrates me because it looks ugly.


----------



## Caius (Jan 26, 2011)

Jas0n said:


> Poor Jamie, must suck to be scared of zombies and the dark when you're a video game addict, considering the obsession with zombies + darkness that video game creators have xD
> 
> Awesome little hovel though, though the random dirt frustrates me because it looks ugly.


 
I haven't finished clearing it out. After I finish my school stuff for this week i'll probably go back and get rid of the dirt and fill it in with cobblestone because I'm too lazy to make the whole place a single material. It's really huge bro.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm not very good at Minecraft, so my "house" is just a box (with no roof) made of rocks and dirt. Pretty sad, really.


----------



## Mino (Jan 30, 2011)

Spoiler: Current project (very much a work in progress)


----------



## Brad (Jan 30, 2011)

Trevor said:


> Spoiler: Current project (very much a work in progress)


 
*sniff* It's so... beautiful. *sniff*


----------



## Caius (Jan 30, 2011)

Brad said:


> *sniff* It's so... beautiful. *sniff*


 That is pretty nice.


----------



## Mino (Jan 30, 2011)

Another view

Another view (again)

View from the upper walkway

Future site of... something

Not shown is the underground base I started off with.  It includes a tree farm, storage, and a boat elevator that takes you to the strip mine that is right above bedrock.

I don't care for the structure at the very top, I'll probably be modifying it soon.  As for the open space at the summit, I'm thinking some sort of giant atrium.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jan 30, 2011)

Trevor said:


> Spoiler: Current project (very much a work in progress)


 
Nice house, the bridge is especially nice.
What texture pack is that?


----------



## Mino (Jan 30, 2011)

The Sign Painter said:


> Nice house, the bridge is especially nice.
> What texture pack is that?


 
The Painterly Pack

I used the customize option.  I also am using a mod formerly called "ambient occlusion" but which is now called BETTERLIGHT.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 30, 2011)

I do not have the patience or the will to play minecraft. I did manage to build a nice cottage with three rooms, but I got impatient and it all went downhill form there. I still don't get the point, but nice places anyways. I went into a dark cave a while ago without a torch and started slashing with my sword. I eventually punched through a wall, and I saw the sun. I also saw mobs.


----------



## Trundle (Jan 31, 2011)

I just started Minecraft yesterday, so in a week or two I'll show you my progress.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Jan 31, 2011)

Niiice.

I have Minecraft and I play it quite a bit. (Although admittably with a mod which gives me the same controls as a super admin in a server). 
I never bothered making 'amazing' houses. The best I did was a castle made of Lightstone with Portal windows (so 1 block of portal for a window), Diamond swimming pool, fireplace in the middle with a cage of Creepers (I love them ok? > n>) and outside I had a Lava moat and stuff. It also had a roof covered in Jack-o-Lanterns and a portal on another level.
But I had to delete the level when I got lost in the nether and couldn't find my way back.

I'll probably make something up when I find out whats causing my Mod to fail on me and I'll post it here.


----------



## AndyB (Jan 31, 2011)

Inventory edit? Come on dude.
But I suppose it's more about the houses. 

I'll play soon and actually build something


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Jan 31, 2011)

AndyB said:


> Inventory edit? Come on dude.
> But I suppose it's more about the houses.
> 
> I'll play soon and actually build something


 
No it does stuff like:
Adjust jump height
walk speed
spawn mobs (including spawning mobs on top of each other 'mounted')
Adjust time
Item Spawner (Or inv edit w.e you wanna call it).
Set home spawn
Infinate HP.

But I can't make it work so I gotta have the guy who made it for me mess with it xD


----------



## AndyB (Jan 31, 2011)

I just think that's really cheap. Inventory edit is fine... but all that?


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Jan 31, 2011)

AndyB said:


> I just think that's really cheap. Inventory edit is fine... but all that?


 
-shrugs- It was a thank you gift since I was co-owner of a Minecraft Classic server and since I spent days helping him out he made it for me and himself. 
Plus it speeds it all up given it overrides unneeded files still left in from Alpha. 

Each to their own I guess.


----------



## AndyB (Jan 31, 2011)

So? It takes out all from what you will play from starting out fresh.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Jan 31, 2011)

AndyB said:


> So? It takes out all from what you will play from starting out fresh.


 
Not really. I don't HAVE to have those on. (Given its like a server where you have to type the commands in). 
Plus its like the mo' monsters mod as it adds Giants and the other deleted mobs.


----------



## Elliot (Jan 31, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> Not really. I don't HAVE to have those on. (Given its like a server where you have to type the commands in).
> Plus its like the mo' monsters mod as it adds Giants and the other deleted mobs.


 
In my opinion, those things + Invedit make MineCraft less fun. I find that once you get everything you want, there's nothing to explore since you get just get those stuff, all you do is build. I love building and exploring at the same time because you need to explore and mine to get those stuff, and imo, It's pretty fun.


----------



## Mino (Jan 31, 2011)

Elliot said:


> In my opinion, those things + Invedit make MineCraft less fun. I find that once you get everything you want, there's nothing to explore since you get just get those stuff, all you do is build. I love building and exploring at the same time because you need to explore and mine to get those stuff, and imo, It's pretty fun.


 
Yep.  Even though I play on peaceful, I still don't even think of using an inventory editor.  At that point it's just a glorified version of creative mode, which I found to be incredibly dull.


----------



## Caius (Jan 31, 2011)

Trevor said:


> Yep.  Even though I play on peaceful, I still don't even think of using an inventory editor.  At that point it's just a glorified version of creative mode, which I found to be incredibly dull.


 
I'm a server mod and I use that stuff all the time because we don't play on peaceful. It makes it easier to build up when you die. I don't think it's dull :<

BACK ON TOPIC..

I'm working on a copy of Labryna (world of LOZ:OOA) Gonna make the main town and the black tower. Thinking of adding ambi's castle.


----------



## Mino (Feb 1, 2011)

Current view... a bit dark as I don't have time to wait until morning (stupid class)

The outside view of the atrium I said I was going to build

Inside view... it's still rather dark, the fact that it was dusk doesn't help


----------



## Yokie (Feb 1, 2011)

Trevor said:


> Current view... a bit dark as I don't have time to wait until morning (stupid class)
> 
> The outside view of the atrium I said I was going to build
> 
> Inside view... it's still rather dark, the fact that it was dusk doesn't help



That's awesome. :O

And what's that texture pack you're using called?


----------



## Mino (Feb 1, 2011)

Trevor said:


> The Painterly Pack
> 
> I used the customize option.  I also am using a mod formerly called "ambient occlusion" but which is now called BETTERLIGHT.


 
This.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 1, 2011)

Elliot said:


> In my opinion, those things + Invedit make MineCraft less fun. I find that once you get everything you want, there's nothing to explore since you get just get those stuff, all you do is build. I love building and exploring at the same time because you need to explore and mine to get those stuff, and imo, It's pretty fun.


 
Like I pointed out. I have to activate each thing via typing like a server admin/mod would have to. Hence I like it. Plus it makes minecraft run better since you delete META-INF which contains junk. 
Plus I can do this:
2 worlds : Free build with all mods I want on
3 Worlds : No mods on minus "Mo' Monsters" (So makes it harder).

So it doesn't actually make it easier sometimes. Hell I accidently made it so GHASTS spawned in the normal world. THAT was fun.



Trevor said:


> Yep.  Even though I play on peaceful, I still don't even think of using an inventory editor.  At that point it's just a glorified version of creative mode, which I found to be incredibly dull.


 
I see your point, though sometimes I've come across the perdament of finding Obsidion REAL early on (I found a huge expansive cavern with a natural Obsidion farm with around 80 bricks) but I COULD NOT find any diamond what so ever. Hence I deleted the world in pure annoyance. 

Each to their own.

On topic:
My mod is outdated (Trollololol) so having to wait for an update before I can actually run Minecraft. I will then start work on my Light + Dark sky castles I made on an earlier file but were lost during a reformat of my laptop. 
Essentially:

The castles are built in the air, so large floating islands in the sky.
one is made in the Nether
The other in the real world.
NOT SO AMAZING?

The One in the normal world will have Netherack ground, Lavafalls (This'll be over the ocean HOPEFULLY to stop problems) and will have a bridge up to it. The castle itself will be made of Obsidion. I have not YET drawn up plans but I will be doing some either tonight or tommorow)

The one in the Nether will be the complete opposite of the one in the normal world.
It will be on a floating island made of normal dirt and will have water flowing off it and a bridge leading up to it from the ground. I have not YET decided wtf to make the castle from. I might either go with the following:
Lightstone (Given its 'a castle of light') - Problems : Easy to break when attacked by Ghasts
Diamond (but probably not given I want some originality)
Cobblestone/Mossy cobblestone (To make it look more 'normal')

I might put this up to a vote on a seperate thread at some point. But yeah for now can I have some feedback + Ideas?
BTW~ Please DO NOT start having a go at me using Mods for this. I cannot be asked to go looking for the materials normally, doesn't make me bad just heavily lazy which I am. 

but yea? Any ideas/Suggestions? Since I love feedback.


----------

